# My sons first rifle



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I just purchased a Mossberg 702 Plinkster for my son. He is 8 yrs old and might be getting interested in rifles. After I bought it home I took it apart and cleaned and lubed it. When we went out to test fire/breaking in the first 4-5 mag loads worked fine. But after that it started to jam, FTF ALOT. I noticed ALOT of dirt/grudge there where even very small chunks of copper... not brass copper, from the fired ammo (it was Wal mart Federal Ammo 550 value pack). I'm 99.9 % sure it was the ammo or over lubed it, causing me the grief or one of the mags, it was really really dirty, way dirtier that either one of my .45's shooting twice as much. Is there a ammo brand that anyone would reccomend me try that works best with the 702. I do know .22 can be picky eaters, this is my first .22 Any thing that you would recommend? and how much lube do you use on this rifle, and what is considered a reasonable break in? I'm not really interested in ".... you should have bought this or that for this much more money..." I don't want to invest alot right now just incase he looses interest. On the side note to rifle was very accurate.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a lot better results with Winchester and Remington. Good luck.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I have a lot better results with Winchester and Remington. Good luck.


Thanks, Baldy, any thind in particular?


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Finally made it to the range today with my son. The very first mag gave my FTF,stove pipes. And then after that it all cleared up. My son did some .... ok alot of rapid fire with now jams or problems. Alot less grude in too. So far I have about 400 rounds down the pipe.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I forgot how old my first son was, I think around 5 or 6. I bought a 10/22 and a bullpug so he could hold it. The look in his eyes I'll never forget. He then wanted to shoot my glock 17. He loved it and I had to grap it from him because he went into full auto mode.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I wonder how many sons have been introduced to shooting with a 10/22? There must be millions of them out there. I know my dad had one way back when.

We use to shoot my uncle's 100yd metal gong with it. One of the happiest days of my young life was attaching a scope I got for my birthday to the top and plinking away. Just like Dad's 30-06... sort of...

The "gong" was a railroad spike plate, about 8X10??? You had to adjust for wind... lol

Jeff


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> I wonder how many sons have been introduced to shooting with a 10/22? There must be millions of them out there. I know my dad had one way back when.
> 
> One of the happiest days of my young life was attaching a scope I got for my birthday to the top and plinking away. Jeff


LOL, that's one of the things my son age 8 asked for Christmas yesterday, a scope and 2-3 mags. The 702 is alittle to big for him, but I want him to learn the basics and patience first. He will grow into this one. I'm also using it as a confidence builder.

So far he shot my brother -in-laws Steyr .9mm, which he liked and my wifes S&W 642 airlight I got a little ouch from that one and yesterday he shot my brother-laws AK from the bench.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I learned on a old single shot .22 winchester that my granddad cut down the stock for kids to learn on. All my kids got to learn on that same rifle. I had to clean fence row for a day to earn $1.00, box of bullets bag of candy and a coke. Great memories. I hope that my kids will have great memories from thier learning to shoot.


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

SAS MAYHEM damn well looks like that rifle is giving you problems but i think your son is going to remember that you taught him to fire and shoot and bought him his first rifle cause even until today i still remember that my father never taught me to shoot and never bought me a rifle or any thing and i always wanted for my father to teach me how to shoot but my cousin taught me how to handle a handgun and well till today i love gun more than ever and just bought my first rifle about one and a half week ago so i think whether it jams or not hes goin to remember that you taught him to shoot even if it jamed but try some winchester ammo maybe youll get better results


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am pleased to hear you purchased your Son a 22. I bought my Grandson a Marlin bolt action 22 at age 8. He was too short for it of course so I cut the stock and re-fit the butt plate. I also contacted Marlin and purchased a new full size stock so that it could be restored when he got bigger. The stock was not very expensive and was still readily available. Cutting the stock made it much easier for him to properly hold and operate the gun. It wasn't many years till we had to put the full size on. He has had full use of it rather than putting it in the safe because it is too short or not wanting to use it because it was too long. He is now 18 yrs. 220 Lb. and 6' 3 tall and definitely needs the full stock. If you haven't yet you might consider purchasing a spare stock and shortening the original for your Son's 22. It can then be used for a lifetime and re-used when your Grandson turns 8.

Thanks for bringing one more into the world of firearms.

:smt1099


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

TOF said:


> I am pleased to hear you purchased your Son a 22. I bought my Grandson a Marlin bolt action 22 at age 8. He was too short for it of course so I cut the stock and re-fit the butt plate. I also contacted Marlin and purchased a new full size stock so that it could be restored when he got bigger. The stock was not very expensive and was still readily available. Cutting the stock made it much easier for him to properly hold and operate the gun. It wasn't many years till we had to put the full size on. He has had full use of it rather than putting it in the safe because it is too short or not wanting to use it because it was too long. He is now 18 yrs. 220 Lb. and 6' 3 tall and definitely needs the full stock. If you haven't yet you might consider purchasing a spare stock and shortening the original for your Son's 22. It can then be used for a lifetime and re-used when your Grandson turns 8.
> 
> Thanks for bringing one more into the world of firearms.
> 
> :smt1099


Dang your a genius TOF, I never thought about cutting the stock. Holy crap I know what I'll be doing when I get home. :smt023 
The 702 has'nt given us any problems as of lately. I got him 2 mags, soft gun bag, scope and a 110 ATV (and all the saftety equipment) for X-mas. And my wife got him "cute" clothes and stuff. LOL


----------

